# Education comparison eligibility



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hi All,

If i have a Bachelor degree (Level 7 ) as per NZ standards.
Does that mean i automatically have the lower levels i.e 3,4,5,6. as per NZ standards

Thanks in Advance for the reply  !!!!!


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

auslover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If i have a Bachelor degree (Level 7 ) as per NZ standards.
> Does that mean i automatically have the lower levels i.e 3,4,5,6. as per NZ standards
> ...


Hi

Based on your thread title I am assuming you are talking about a teaching degree???
Basically, the NZQA levels refer to how qualified you are. Level 1-3 are high school qualification (Level 1 being Year 11, and Level 3 being Y13). You can then go on and do diplomas etc and these are of the higher level. Degrees are classed as Level 7, with Masters being a level 8, and PHD's a level 9. Employers would usually only be interested in the highest level you have, and what your level is actually in (e.g. in you have a level 7 in teaching, you couldn't expect to apply for a job in architechture just because you have a level 7 degree). 

Hope this helps.


----------

